# Labels



## cmsben61 (Aug 6, 2015)

These are a few labels I made that are my favorites.


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice, like the colors,
Mike


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 6, 2015)

Very nice labels.


----------



## cmsben61 (Aug 8, 2015)

Here's a label you don't see too often...


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 8, 2015)

cmsben61 said:


> Here's a label you don't see too often...



And for good reason.


----------



## Noontime (Aug 14, 2015)

cmsben61 said:


> These are a few labels I made that are my favorites.



Nice labels cmsben61. Especially the first one!


----------



## Pedro_PT (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice labels! Like them a lot!


----------



## PawsAlaMode (Aug 29, 2015)

Can someone recommend a label that comes off very easily? I just spent three days removing labels from 100+ bottles to recycle, and I'd prefer not to have to do that too often. I'd like to make labels for the bottles I give as gifts, and ask them to be returned so I don't have to deal with new labels too often. Thank you!


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 29, 2015)

PawsAlaMode said:


> Can someone recommend a label that comes off very easily? I just spent three days removing labels from 100+ bottles to recycle, and I'd prefer not to have to do that too often. I'd like to make labels for the bottles I give as gifts, and ask them to be returned so I don't have to deal with new labels too often. Thank you!



Many people swear by milk as an easily removable adhesive: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5373


----------

